# Lian Li A05NB + GTX480 -> Hitzestau - Abhilfe?



## Leo. (18. Juli 2010)

Soo, habe seid knapp einer Woche das Vergnügen mit dem wunderschönen A05NB (wenn man das mit den Gehäusen von Chieftec überhaupt vergleichen kann  ).

Einbau der Hardware klappte ohne nennenswerte Probleme.

Jedoch kam mir der Leistungsschub der GTX480 im Vergleich zu meiner Alten 9600GT verschwindend gering vor, allerdings erst nach 10-15 min Spielzeit, davor war das Ding echt brachial 

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das die GTX sich automatisch throttelt (Das Wort eindeutschen, komisch  ) sobald diese 105° und wärmer wird...

Also, MSI-Afterburner geladen -> GPU-Temperature 107° 

Das Ding spinnt doch ! 

Na gut, Gehäuse aufgemacht, Hand über (nein, nicht auf ^^) die Graka gehalten.

Ihr kennt doch die Hitze aus dem Ofen wenn ihr die Pizza wieder rausholen wollt? 

Also hatte das MSI-Tool doch recht, und ich hab nen saftigen Hitzestau, zumindest im oberen Teil des Cases...

Hier erstmal einen Aufbau wo das ganze Szenario entstanden ist..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorneweg, das NT wurde zu Alternate zurückgeschickt, War im Idle lauter als die GTX, und hatte leider kein Kabelmanagement (wohl verklickt ). 

Die kleine Pata platte und das Pata Laufwerk fliegen raus, und die 1,5TB platte kommt wieder rein.

Aber: Wie kann ich die GTX, bzw die Grillplatte, besser kühlen? 

Die CPU ist beim spielen mit 41-43 grad nicht sonderlich warm, der Kühler nicht einmal Handwarm !

Die Hitze staut sich nur oben im Case, weil dort logischerweiße kein Laues Lüftchen weht... (Tolle Kühler-Konstruktion nVidia )

Als Lösung hätte ich mir überlegt 2 Noiseblocker direkt über die GTX zu schnallen, d.h. es wird eine 120x240mm Aufnahme für die Lüfter in den Deckel geschnitten, und dort werden dann die Lüfter montiert.

Würde das meinem Problem abhilfe schaffen?

Und, Die Lüfter saugend/blasend (sagen wir besser hinein und hinauspustend  ) montieren ?

Welches NT das realtiv leise ist könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? Hätte das SilverStone ST75F-P 750W oder das Cougar 700 CM in Betracht gezogen..

Zur Info, der (((NB))) recht Bläst hinein, NT und der Lian-Li Lüfter hinaus, vorne kommt schön kühle Luft herraus 

Zusammen werden wir das Problem schon lösen 

Ich sage dann erstmal gute Nacht.

(Ich hoffe das der Post nach Jahren des unregistrierten Mitlesen's einigermaßen Verständlich überkommt^^)


----------



## Ascor (18. Juli 2010)

Dremel dir oben ins gehäuse ein paar löcher für deine Lüfter.
Wie du schon gesagt hast die beste möglichkeit.
Ich wurde die Lüfter absaugen lassen.


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2010)

Ist dein Bild etwa gedreht oder sind deine Komponenten "auf dem Kopf" eingebaut? Nun, die GTX 480 ist ja bekannt dafür, dass sie zwingend(!!!) einen Luftstrom braucht, was man ja am freiliegenden Teil des Kühlers erahnen kann. Wenn das Bild also stimmt und deine Karte oben ist, hast du wirklich ein Problem, da u.a. eben warme Luft steigt. Das Heisst: es kommt zusätzlich die aufsteigende Luft von CPU und anderen Komponenten an die Graka und heizt zusätzlich auf. Optimal wäre, dass ein guter Luftstrom direkt über den Körper der GTX führt, ergo wirst du da was tüfteln müssen.
Kollege hat sogar 2 GTX 480 in nem Raven Gehäuse und dort absolut keine Tempprobleme. Mit einer Karte deaktiviert zocken wir jeweils 2-3h RD Grid und da kommen die Karten nie über 90 Grad (was ich immer noch als viel empfinde, wobei meine Zotac GTS auch 94 Grad wurde).
Wenn es möglich ist, könntest du ja mal den Gehäusedeckel wegnehmen und wenn dies nicht geht, lass mal das Seitenteil offen und richten nen Ventilator leicht auf die Karte, so dass diese umströmt wird.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mal schauen, von Scythe gibts so einen Rahmen für die PCI-Slots, wo man Lüfter dranbasteln kann, da würde ich einen auf den offenen Kühler der GTX  richten. Sollte einiges bringen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Juli 2010)

Ich würde schon mal damit anfangen CPU Kühler und den dahinter liegenden Gehäuse Lüfter zu drehen damit die warme luft raus pusten und nicht im Gehäuse verteilen!

Ist vorne im Case ein Lüfter der für Frischluft sorgt?


----------



## Insecure (18. Juli 2010)

In diesem Case ist der Luftstrom anders herum das heißt der hinter sorgt für Frischluft der vordere saugt die heiße Luft aus dem Case, so wollen das auf jeden Fall die Herstelle. Wenn du Handwerklich nicht so begabt bist würde ich  mir das hier Kaufen http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...14B-2-Deckel-PC-A05N-140-mm-black::13939.html das sollte das Problem lösen.


----------



## Ston3 (18. Juli 2010)

Insecure schrieb:


> In diesem Case ist der Luftstrom anders herum das heißt der hinter sorgt für Frischluft der vordere saugt die heiße Luft aus dem Case, so wollen das auf jeden Fall die Herstelle. Wenn du Handwerklich nicht so begabt bist würde ich  mir das hier Kaufen Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li T-LM14B-2 Deckel PC-A05N 140 mm - black das sollte das Problem lösen.



Es wäre aber ideal wenn von vorne kalte luft reinkommt und hinten warme luft raus. Versuchs doch mal damit Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lian Li » Lian Li BS-07B PCI Kühler 140 mm - black


----------



## Insecure (18. Juli 2010)

Ston3 schrieb:


> Es wäre aber ideal wenn von vorne kalte luft reinkommt und hinten warme luft raus.



Das kann bei den meisten Gehäusen ja Stimmen aber ich glaube das sich LianLi da schon gedanken gemacht hat und nicht einfach gesagt hat drehen wir den Luftstrom doch einfach mal um.


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Juli 2010)

Das Case an sich ist für ne 480GTX ungeeignet, wenn du es aber schaffst kühle Luft zu der Karte zu bringen sieht die Sache anders aus.
Ich würde mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen, du kannst aber auch versuchen oben einen 120/140mm in den Deckel zu machen der Luft reinbläßt und vielleicht noch einen 120mm Lüfter direkt auf die 480 schnallen.


----------



## Henninges (18. Juli 2010)

der luftstrom "passiert" ja in diesem gehäuse nur im unteren teil des gehäuses...ich kenne die alten lian li's...vorteile bringen in jedem fall 1-2 120er lüfter im deckel...ich hatte mir mal eine 120mm lochsäge dafür gekauft und das hat wunderbar und sauber geklappt...die frage, ob saugend oder blasend ist eigentlich nicht so klar...saugend würde die warme luft rausziehen, blasend würde die warme luft verwirbeln aber der extra offenen struktur des 480er kühlers sicherlich bei der kühlung helfen...kamineffekt bei saugend aber auch unterstützen...also ich würde sie saugend montieren, basta... (:


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin !

Sehr hübsches Case, ist aber crazy  .

Die Idee von Insecure (oben ansehnliche Öffnung) combiniert mit einem weiteren von unten ein"blasenden" Lüfter, würde bestimmt die größte Not lindern (Lüfter am Boden unter CPU Kühler).

Unten so großen Lüfter wie möglich, am besten an "Gumminippel" arretiert.

Am Grundsätzlichen Flow von rechts nach links kann man m.M.n. nichts ändern, geht halt nur dann noch den Fluss in die höhe mit einzubringen und dabei etwas kühle Luft mit beizumischen.

Eine Frage: kennt jemand ein noch ungeeigneteres Case für einen Thermi ?

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Juli 2010)

Klar gibt es schlechtere Gehäuse ^^ denk doch mal an die kleinen Cubeteile.


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2010)

Absolut ungeeignet: das Asus Vento TA-21  Meine Kiste war ursprünglich in so nem Case drin und da war schon am Anfang die HD5750 über Normaltemperatur (40-45 Grad), die HDD lag auch hoch (48-49 Grad). Blöd am Asus war, dass in der Front ein 80mm und hinten entweder 2x 80mm oder 1x 92mm montiert werden konnte. Jetzt mit dem günstigen Midgard ist alles im grünen Bereich  
Ein wirklich günstiges Gehäuse, wo man sehr viel für Kühlung machen kann, wäre natürlich das Asgard von Xigmatek. Nachteil wäre einfach, dass durch die geringe Materialstärke die Lautstärke etwas höher sein kann. Aber für ein ca. € 30.- Case ist es ganz ok. Meine GTS läuft dort jedenfalls selbst im Furmark nie über 60 Grad.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juli 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es schlechtere Gehäuse ^^ denk doch mal an die kleinen Cubeteile.


 
Gewiss, auch ne Schuh Schachtel wär wohl noch schlechter. Hätte vielleicht konkret auf den bereich Midi und Big Tower in der Frage hinweisen sollen.

@ TE 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, das soll keine doofe häme sein. Ich versuch dich eigentlich bloß vor weiteren unnützen Ausgaben zu bewahren. Außerdem währe es schade den Wert eines Lian Li anzuflexen, was aber eigentlich nötig wäre. Wenn Du den Kasten nicht mehr zurück geben kannst (14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht), dann würd ich lieber versuchen ihn zu verkaufen. Um mir dann was geeignetes zu holen. Wenn im Hardware bereich was Preisstabil ist dann wohl gebrauchte Lian Li Cases.

P.s : Fehler machen wir alle, ist ja auch kein Problem, solange wir damit umgehen können.

mfg Pumpi


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Juli 2010)

Naja Lian Li heisst nicht dass die Gehäuse immer gut sind. Ich halte das A05NB für ne Fehlkonstruktion für jemanden der eine Grafikkarte nutzen will.

€dit: Ins Seitenteil könnte man auch gut einen Lüfter reinmachen.


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2010)

Naja, in meinen Augen sind eigentlich alle Gehäuse mit ner Daseinsberechtigung, den Unterschied macht logischerweise die Nutzung. Wenn man so nen hitzigen Bruder wie ne GTX 470/480 einbauen will, sollte man schon eins mit sehr viel Kühlung wählen. Klar, meistens kauft man ja erst das Gehäuse und dann die Komponenten.
Verschandeln würd ich das Teil nicht, dann eher ein billiges Case mit gutem Airflow nachkaufen und das Lian Li halt mal für nen kühleren PC nutzen.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juli 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Naja Lian Li heisst nicht dass die Gehäuse immer gut sind. Ich halte das A05NB für ne Fehlkonstruktion für jemanden der eine Grafikkarte nutzen will.
> 
> €dit: Ins Seitenteil könnte man auch gut einen Lüfter reinmachen.


 
A) Soll ja Leute geben die mit Onboard grafik leben können.

B) Mit einem Seitenteil Lüfter könnte man bestimmt auch einiges reißen, aber:

Auf so einer großen unstrukturierten/nicht verstrebten Fläche kann das schnell böse Schwingungen/Vibrationen geben (eigene leidvolle Erfahrung).

Wenn man denn gerne mal des öfteren sein Case öffnen tut, muß man immer diesen kleinen filigranen 3Pinner mit an und abstöpseln, bei meinem Glück würd das nicht lange gut gehen.

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Juli 2010)

Hmm also ich hab auch ein Lian Li mit ner größeren Seitenwand als das gehäuse hier und das Alu ist so stark dass ein entkoppelter 120mm nicht viel Lärm machen sollte.


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn man denn gerne mal des öfteren sein Case öffnen tut, muß man immer diesen kleinen filigranen 3Pinner mit an und abstöpseln, bei meinem Glück würd das nicht lange gut gehen.
> 
> Mfg Pumpi



Jepp, die Erfahrung hab ich beim Asgard auch gemacht. Aaaaber: hab es sauber gelöst, da beide Seitenlüfter ja an ner Steuerung angeschlossen sind, hab ich beim Conrad je 2 Verlängerungskabel bestellt (haben freiliegende Stecker), diese sauber am HDD Schacht befestigt und die Kabel der Lüfter sauber am Seitendeckel mit Kabelbinder-Klebesockel und Kabelbindern verlegt. Dadurch lassen sich die Stecker sehr einfach jeweils ein- und ausstecken 

Zum Entkoppeln nutze ich bei fast allen Lüftern die Rahmen von Noiseblocker. Die Nippel sind zwar auch gut, aber da kann der Rahmen immer noch Kontakt zum Gehäuseteil haben. Mit den Rahmen hab ich diese Gefahrenquelle eliminiert  Und kosten auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juli 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Hmm also ich hab auch ein Lian Li mit ner größeren Seitenwand als das gehäuse hier und das Alu ist so stark dass ein entkoppelter 120mm nicht viel Lärm machen sollte.


 
Klingt irgendwie doch recht vage gehalten die Aussage.

Ich empfehle dem TE da doch eher das spielen von Lotto 

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Leo. (18. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank erst einmal das ihr euch mein Problem angeschaut habt.

Nunja, was das Case betrifft, hatte davor das Chieftec CX-05_B-B.

Aber da die Lan's in letzter Zeit immer häufiger wurden, und das Case leer 16KG wiegt (Das Lian Li nur 4 !) hab ich mich dann für das jetzige entschieden, und dabei soll es auch bleiben. 

Der Ausschnitt im Deckel sollte kein Problem darstellen, wenn dadurch das Problem gelöst wird.

Der PCI-Kühler ist sicherlich auch keine schlechte Lösung, nur fehlt mir hier ein Bild wie das Teil eingebaut ausschaut.

Und ich bezweifle, dass es effizienter als zwei 120mm ((NB)) ist.

Zumal ich dann einen schönen Tassen-Warm-Halter hätte, bei der hitzigen GTX 

Den Deckel vom Lian Li Gehäuse kann man ja einfach nachkaufen, kostet ja nicht die Welt.. 

Idle hat der e8200@3,4GHZ ganze 30°, auf Volllast 41~42 grad, der Kühler wird nicht einmal Handwarm, die Luft die vorne rauskommt ist angenehm Kühl !

hier nochmal die Luftbewegung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ein Loch in das Seitenteil zu schneiden kommt für mich nicht in Frage, würde einfach die Optik vom Case zerstören...  

Wobei ich hingegen ein 120x240mm Mesh (In Wabenform, kennt jmd ein gutes?) göttlich finden würde 

Bleibt nur noch die Netzteilfrage aus dem ersten Post zu klären..

Und nein, das Gehäuse steht nicht Kopf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Juli 2010)

Soll auch vage klingen weil ich es nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen kann, aber das ist kein billiges 0,1mm Stahlblech sondern immer noch gutes Aluminium.
Wenn man den Lüfter mit Gummi entkoppelt schwingt da nicht viel.
Man muss ja keinen Deltalüfter dranschrauben ...

Da die Lüfter jetzt in den Deckel gebaut werden ist das ja auch egal.

@TE:

Auf Lange sicht solltest du ja deine CPU aufrüsten da die GTX deinen Prozessor überfordert.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juli 2010)

Bei 0,1mm spricht man nebenbei bemerkt von Folie in dem zusammenhang 

Oben ne schön große Öffnung, kann ja nicht schaden, währ nen versuch evtl. Wert.

Aber man sollte vielleicht nochmal das Verhältnis von ein zu ausblasenden Lüftern im Auge behalten.

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juli 2010)

Dreh das Netzteil um, so das der Lüfter zum Boden zeigt und dann dreh die Lüfter so das der vordere Hinein und hintere rausbläst.
In der jetzigen Konstellation bekommt die GTX 480 immer wieder die eigene Abluft ab, die der hintere Lüfter hineinsaugt.

Aber auf lange Sicht würde ich das Case wechseln. Die GTX 480 muss in einem Luftstrom sitzen, sonst wird das Teil noch wärmer und lauter als es eh schon ist.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2010)

Ich wär für ein besser duchlüftetes Gehäuse wie das:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

oder das:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

oder wenn es etwas edler und teurer sein soll:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress - Black Window » Bewertungen

Mit diesen Gehäusen sollte ein Hitzestau der Vergangenheit angehören


----------



## Insecure (18. Juli 2010)

Leo. schrieb:


> Aber da die Lan's in letzter Zeit immer häufiger wurden, und das Case leer 16KG wiegt (Das Lian Li nur 4 !) hab ich mich dann für das jetzige entschieden, und dabei soll es auch bleiben.



@facehugger

Das hast du bestimmt übersehen.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juli 2010)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dreh das Netzteil um, so das der Lüfter zum Boden zeigt und dann dreh die Lüfter so das der vordere Hinein und hintere rausbläst.
> In der jetzigen Konstellation bekommt die GTX 480 immer wieder die eigene Abluft ab, die der hintere Lüfter hineinsaugt.
> 
> Aber auf lange Sicht würde ich das Case wechseln. Die GTX 480 muss in einem Luftstrom sitzen, sonst wird das Teil noch wärmer und lauter als es eh schon ist.


 
Ja und Nein

In der jetzigen konstellation sorgt die Thermik dafür das die Abluft der 480 eigentlich gen Himmel steigen will, schaft die Thermik natürlich nicht im vollen Umfang da der ansaugende Lüfter darunter dagegen ist.

Diesen Nachteil willst Du damit egalisieren das nun die heiße Netzteil Luft vom darüber liegenden Lüfter wieder direkt ins Gehäuse gepustest wird (an der stelle passt Thermik und sog 100%, leider mit negativem Ergebnis ).

Wie man's dreht und wendet, das System säuft seine eigenen Ausscheidungen  

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Insecure (18. Juli 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Wie man's dreht und wendet, das System säuft seine eigenen Ausscheidungen



Stimmt so nicht ganz man lässt einfach alles so wie es von LianLi gewollt ist und baut oben einfach noch ein 140mm Lüfter ein der die warme Luft der Graka raussaugt. Ganz einfach mit diesem Teil hier Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Ersatzteile Lian Li » Lian Li T-LM14B-2 Deckel PC-A05N 140 mm - black kann man auch selber machen ist aber mehr Arbeit.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Juli 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ja und Nein
> 
> In der jetzigen konstellation sorgt die Thermik dafür das die Abluft der 480 eigentlich gen Himmel steigen will, schaft die Thermik natürlich nicht im vollen Umfang da der ansaugende Lüfter darunter dagegen ist.
> 
> ...




Äh

da ist was wahres dran, man gestern war spät und sollte wieder nüchtern werden


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juli 2010)

@ Insecure

Deine onTop Lösung ist bestimmt das beste und einfachste für den TE.

Wenn's nicht reicht kann er ja immer noch den Boden aufmachen (flexen kann er ja).

Er muß auf jedenfall acht geben das er den hinteren einblasenden Lüfter nicht zuweit aufdreht.
Ansonsten saugt die Karte eben seine eigene Abwärme (wie Ralle@ ja schon sagte).
Und irgenwo muß ja mal kühle frische Luft herkommen.

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## PIXI (18. Juli 2010)

würde an deiner stelle mal versuchen die solotblenden auszubauen und einen passenden lüfter davor 
setzen (92mm? solltest dann mal ausmessen), ist blöd zum erklären aber ich hoffe du hast verstanden wie ich das meine.

so würdest du erstmal nicht viel investieren...

gruß PIX


----------



## Frittenkalle (18. Juli 2010)

Ein neues Gehäuse holen, das ist kein gutes für solche Hardware.


----------



## Kryptonite (18. Juli 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem nur mit Gainward GTX 260, deren Kühler sowieso die Luft nicht primär aus dem Gehäuse hinaus befördert 

Im Moment habe ich einfach das Seitenteil raus und ein Riesen-Lüfter an die Seite getan. Aber langfristig ist sicher Lüfterlöcher über der Graka die beste Lösung, ob dann reinblasend oder raussaugend besser ist, muss man wahrscheinlich experimentell feststellen. Mit Luft rein kämpft man ja eigentlich gegen den Strom im Gehäuse an, und dann ist nicht sicher ob genug Luft überhaupt bis zur Graka kommt.


----------



## weizenleiche (18. Juli 2010)

Heute morgen hab ich mich dem Problem auch gewidmet, da meine 5850 fast abgeraucht wäre... also mal den Dremel in die Hand genommen und im nu 10°C weniger unter Last


----------



## Leo. (18. Juli 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Auf Lange sicht solltest du ja deine CPU aufrüsten da die GTX deinen Prozessor überfordert.



Jap, nur welche nächsten Monat kommt steht noch nicht fest. 1055,1090,i5 oder doch i7?   Ab welcher CPU wird die GTX denn nicht mehr ausgebremst ?



			
				PIXI schrieb:
			
		

> würde an deiner stelle mal versuchen die solotblenden auszubauen und einen passenden lüfter davor
> setzen (92mm? solltest dann mal ausmessen), ist blöd zum erklären aber ich hoffe du hast verstanden wie ich das meine.



Jup, hab ich auch schon mit meinem 80mm AC lüfter versucht, temps gingen nur noch bis ca. 95° hoch. (Also aus dem Gehäuse blasend.)

Schaut aber etwas unschön aus :/

Und da ich die Möglichkeiten habe werde ich wohl oben Platz für 2x120mm Lüfter schaffen, ob saugend oder blasend stellt sich dann später (experimetel)  herraus..


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Juli 2010)

Leo. schrieb:


> Jap, nur welche nächsten Monat kommt steht noch nicht fest. 1055,1090,i5 oder doch i7?   Ab welcher CPU wird die GTX denn nicht mehr ausgebremst ?



Naja für aktuelle Games sollte es auf jeden Fall ein Vierkerner mit hohem Takt sein. AMD Phenom II 965 oder ein i7 (mit Intel kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus), Sechskerner sind zur Zeit für Spiele noch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## weizenleiche (18. Juli 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Naja für aktuelle Games sollte es auf jeden Fall ein Vierkerner mit hohem Takt sein. AMD Phenom II 965 oder ein i7 (mit Intel kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus), Sechskerner sind zur Zeit für Spiele noch nicht so wichtig.



Durch den Turbo punkten sie aber an den richtigen Stellen  P/L ist außerdem einfach besser...


----------



## Leo. (26. Juli 2010)

So, gestern ist ein Päckchen angekommen, natürlich gleich in die Werkstatt gegangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch auf das neue Netzteil warten, da das Seasonic X-650 ein "Dead on arrivial" war  

Das ganze mal zusammengebaut, mit der alten 9600GT (von der man nicht viel sieht  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wartet auf den RMA von km-elektronic 

// Edit:

Sehe gerade wie geil die Gummistöpsel ausschauen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. Juli 2010)

schneid die gummiteile wenigstens oben ab


----------



## iceman650 (26. Juli 2010)

Die sind übrigens falschrum, die Entkoppler, Leo. 

Und ich würde die Lüfter auch drehen, denn so hast du einen Unterdruck, der: 
1. gegen den Graka-Lüfter arbeitet und:
2. den Staub in sämtliche Ritzen im Gehäuse zieht.


OT  @Leo.: Wo hast du Monster-Energy mit deutschem Pfandlogo drauf her? 
Also ich persönlich hab das zuletzt letzten Sommer in Stockholm getrunken und das war irgendwie 10x geiler als RedBull.


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Die sind übrigens falschrum, die Entkoppler, Leo.
> 
> Und ich würde die Lüfter auch drehen, denn so hast du einen Unterdruck, der:
> 1. gegen den Graka-Lüfter arbeitet und:
> ...



würde er die lüfter aber REINpusten lassen, wäre der restliche luftstrom für'n arsch.

@monster: mir fallen da auf die schnelle tankstellen (aral auf jeden fall) und real-märkte ein und das zeug schmeckt ohne wodka furchtbar


----------



## Leo. (26. Juli 2010)

Jap, Monster Energy gibts hier bei uns an der Tanke (OMV) für 3,59 ohne Pfand 

Naja, wenn dann das Netzteil wieder da ist, mach ich mal Afterburner an, und dann schauen wir mal was die temps sagen 

Jenachdem werden dann die Lüfter ausgerichtet..

// Wo steht denn auf den Entkopplern drauf wo Oben und Unten ist? o.o


----------



## Pumpi (26. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen !

Kompliment! Abgesehen von den Entkopplern sieht das wirklich 1a aus.

Bin sehr gespannt auf deine Zahlen !!

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Chimera (26. Juli 2010)

Leo. schrieb:


> // Wo steht denn auf den Entkopplern drauf wo Oben und Unten ist? o.o




Steht eben nicht immer in der Anleitung oder dem Beiblatt, aber rein von der Optik her nimmt man besser die kurze Seite am Gehäuse und die mit dem langen Nippel auf der Lüfterseite. Sieht einfach besser aus, wenn da nicht solche Zäpfchen raushängen


----------



## Leo. (26. Juli 2010)

Soweit alles gut, nur von den neuen Noiseblockern bin ich echt enttäuscht 

Die Noiseblocker Blacksilent-XL2-Rev-3 sind sogar mit der Lüftersteuerung deutlich wahrnehmbar, bzw brummen immer :/

Und nein, ich meine keine Windgeräusche..

Werde sie wohl die Tage wieder zu aquatuning zurückschicken und gegen die Noiseblocker Blacksilent-XL1-Rev-3 tauschen.

Übrigens sind es mehr als 21db bei den noiseblockern(XL2), weil ich die sogar noch am andern Ende des Raumes hören kann 

Meinen alten XL1 hör ich dagegen nicht, nur das Windgeräusch am Ohr..




> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Einsendung!
> ...



Mal schaun wie lang der Austausch dauert


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Juli 2010)

Die XL-1 schaufeln dabei aber auch so gut wie keine Luft mehr - schau dir doch mal die BlackSilent Pro PL-2 an, diese verfügen über das Multiframelager, kosten aber weniger.

(Oder alternativ einen Lüfter aus dem Thread)

MfG


----------



## Leo. (29. Juli 2010)

Ja, werde die Lüfter wohl morgen zurückschicken :/

Aber  mal zu den Temps, hatte eben mit ausblasend montierten Lüftern im "Extreme Hitze Modus" bei Furmark auf 1920x1080 nach knapp 5min 105 grad erreicht 

Aber hey, der jetzt weiß ich wo ich mir morgen meine Haare föhne, PC an, 5 min vorheizen lassen, und ab geht die Post  

Heute Abend baue ich die Lüfter mal saugend ein, und dann gucken wir nochmal Temps  *Popcorn hol*

Achja, hier mal ein Bild (ohne Kabelmanagement :<  )


----------



## Chimera (29. Juli 2010)

Ohje, da bin ich doch froh um meine 460-er, die erreicht im Furmark nicht mal nach 1h solche Tempis (max. 62 Grad)  Stand damals auch knapp vor dem Kauf des grossen Bruders, doch die wenigen Infos waren einfach zu abschreckend.
Versuch es doch sonst mal mit nem Silverstone Air Penetrator  Hab selber seit gestern einen solchen auf der CPU und bin begeistert! Der vorherige Lüfter drehte mit fast 3000 U/min und hielt die CPU knapp bei 60 Grad (im Prime), der Silverstone dreht max. 1500 U/min und liegt trotzdem tiefer (58/59 Grad). Liegt wohl daran, dass der Silverstone die Luft nicht im ganzen Gehäuse verteilt, sondern viel konzentrierter bläst. Kann man zwar mit so nem Wabenaufsatz auch mit normalen Lüftern erreichen (z.B. dem von Nexus).
Aber meine Meinung bleibt ganz klar: für mich passt einfach die Combo Gehäuse und Hardcore-Graka einfach nicht so zusammen, da hätte ich echt totale Überhitzungsangst. Nun gut, hat ja zum Glück nicht jeder die gleiche Meinung


----------



## Kryptonite (29. Juli 2010)

Hast du denn auch das Lian Li A05NB? Denn das ist wohl das ungünstigste Gehäuse für eine heisse Grafikkarte, das es überhaupt gibt  Auch meine GTX 260 im Gainward Design wurde jetzt im Sommer zu heiss, musste das Seitenteil öffnen.

Bin gespannt wie es mit umgekehrten Lüftern aussieht, da ich mir eine ähnliche Lösung auch überlege.


----------



## Leo. (29. Juli 2010)

Hab jetzt mal ein Stündchen Sacred 2, natürlich alles max auf 1080p gespielt,

die gtx480 war so zu 70% ausgelastet und ist nur 80-81 grad heiß geworden.

Ich spiel jetzt noch was und dreh nachher mal die Lüfter um, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Chimera (29. Juli 2010)

Kryptonite schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch das Lian Li A05NB?




Oh nein, so was bleibt mir zum Glück erspart  Nee, hatte ursprünglich ein Asus Vento TA-21, was auch nicht so ideal war. Bin auf ein Xigmatek Midgard gewechselt, nachdem ich schon mit dem Asgard gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab. Preis/Leistung ist einfach genial  Zudem gefallen mir Gehäuse mit schwarzem Innenraum.


----------



## Leo. (30. Juli 2010)

temperature gpu="0" celcius="93.00" fahrenheit="199.40" seconds="1190.56" vddc="0.00" vddccurrent="0.00" width="1920" height="1080" msaa="0" core_clock="700.50" memory_clock="1848.00" 


Nach 20 min Extreme Hitze Modus noch 93 Grad, ist aber nach der 5ten Minute kaum noch angestiegen.

Und dass obwohl der XL1 direkt über dem Lüfter der GTX480 installiert ist, der XL2 über dem Backblech. 

Anscheinend tut mehr Frischluft der Karte besser als die heiße Luft abzusaugen 

Naja, morgen werden die Noiseblocker zurückgeschickt, und die Air Penetrator bestellt 

Dann schauen wir uns noch einmal die Temps an


----------



## Leo. (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein kleiner Beweis Screen.

Und bei dem Ergebnis denke ich, dass das A05NB mit kleinen Modifikationen auch für eine GTX480 geeignet ist 

// Fcken, doppelpost :/


----------



## Der Loler (3. August 2010)

Hallo ihr, 
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, möchte nur ungern einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Ich habe fast das gleiche Problem wie Leo, nur das ich mir noch nicht die Karte und kein neues Gehäuse geholt habe.
Mein Problem ist, das ich mir auch die 480 zulegen will aber mein jetziger Case über 4 Jahre alt ist und ich große angst habe das sie darin erstickt.... da meine 4870 das schon manches mal schaft wenn ich sie nicht manuel steuern würde.
Ich hatte im Grafikkartenforum schon was rumgefragt, chimera und andere hatten mir auch einige Tips gegeben aber zu einem richtigen entschluss bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Imom habe ich das ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big-Tower - Cooler Master HAF X 942-KKN1 im Auge da es laut test sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.
Ich habe mir auch diese Edelgrafikkarten angeschaut die schon diesen fertigen Lüfter drauf haben aber 600 blätter dafür hinzulegen ist zu hart. Da zeigt mir meine Frau ganz dick den Vogel ^^
Im endeffekt gehts mir nur darum das ich eine recht gute Kühlung für die 480 hinbekomme im Case. Das Case sollte aber auch wiederum nicht teurer als das HAF-X sein da das schon echt am limit ist.
Ich hatte auch schon überlegt noch zusätzlich einen neuen Kühler für die Graka zu holen und den drauf zu basteln, was dies angeht bin ich aber eher sehr vorsichtig und möchte es tunlichst vermeiden da ich damals so eine 9800Pro zersägt habe.
Vll. habt ihr ja noch ein paar Ideen diesbezüglich.
Wenn das nicht hier hinein passt einfach schreiben dann mache ich nen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## Chimera (3. August 2010)

Also ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass ein Obsidian oder Raven oder Cougar die "bessere" Wahl wäre. Zu den Seitenlüftern: die sind nicht mal unbedingt ein Vorteil, sondern können je nachdem sogar zum Nachteil werden.
Als Beispiel: hab selber ein Midgard und ein Asgard, im Asgard Seitenlüfter und im Midgard ne geschlossene Seite. Trotzdem hat das Midgard den viel besseren Airflow, meine (stärkere) GTX 460 liegt im Idle 5-7 Grad unter meiner (schwächeren) GTS 250, welche noch zusätzlich Luft von der Seite kriegt. Die meisten Gehäuse sind so ausgelegt, dass der kühle Luftstrom vorne unten eindringt, die Komponenten umströmt und dann hinten oben/oben das Gehäuse verlässt -> ein effizienter Luftstrom. Wenn jetzt da vom Seitenteil her ein zusätzlicher Lüfter reinbläst, zerstört es eigentlich den vorhandenen Strom. Evtl. wird die Graka minimal besser gekühlt, aber dafür können(!) die anderen Bauteile (wie bei mir -> CPU wird 10 Grad wärmer als im anderen PC) in die Höhe schnellen.
Meine Erfahrung: Seitenlüfter sind keinesfalls ein Garant dafür, dass eine bessere Kühlung entsteht. Am besten ist man da natürlich dann wie ich mit nem Gehäuse, wo es div. Seitendeckel gibt (gibt für Midgard komplett Dicht mit Fenster, eins mit kleinem Fenster und Lüfter und eins mit Mesh), so dass man beide Konfigurationen testen kann. Auch hier gilt natürlich eins: probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Der Loler (3. August 2010)

Ja der Midgard gefällt mir an sich auch, gibts davon auch ne Bigtower version ? auf caseking hab ich auf die schnelle nichts gefunden....


----------



## Leo. (3. August 2010)

Also, wenn ich mir nochmal ein Case kaufen würde, wärs wohl das Raven, auch wenn es schwerer als das Lian-Li ist. 

Allein der armen GTX480 wegen 

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Die Cases die du in Betrachte gezogen hast sind für Gaming PC's ausgelegt, mit hitzigen Grakas. 

Das A05NB ist eben für Bürorechner etc gemacht, deswegen musste ich etwas "basteln".

Also, ich sehe bei all neinen Gehäuse keine Probleme..

Im übrigen hab ich zwischen der Graka und der Festplatte kein Spiel, die stehen Schlag auf Schlag


----------



## Chimera (4. August 2010)

@Der Loler: Nee, Xigmatek hat bisher nur Midi Tower. Aber dafür zeichnet sie ne andere Eigenschaft aus: sie bieten sehr viel für sehr wenig Geld  Für mein Asgard hab ich damals 49.- sFr (ca. € 35.-) und für mein Midgard sogar nur 20.- sFr (Insolvenz, ansonsten teurer) bezahlt 
Also wenn du schöne Big Tower willst, dann guck mal bei Lian Li, Thermaltake, etc. rein, da wirst du schon einige finden. Ob sie jedoch auch alle in DE erhältlich sein werden, dass wäre wohl die andere Frage. Kollege hat sich vor nem Jahr das Coolermaster Cosmos reingezogen, das ist auch ein Hammerteil (aber nicht günstig). Guck mal hier: COSMOS S - Cooler Master. Er wollte eben trotz ausladender Wakü noch Platz haben und da war das Cosmos wirklich sehr gut.


----------

